# 

## odaro

Chodzi mi pomoc w interpretacji próby ciśnieniowej w instalacji wodnej wykonanej z rur polipropylenowych. 

Instalacja nabita powietrzem do 5 bar.  

Po 30 min spadek ciśnienia minimalny.  Ale po 2 godz. spadek był już 0,3bar dobito ponownie instalację do 5 bar po 2 godz. spadek o 0,6bar czyli można przyjąć że próba wypadła prawidłowo 
czyli nie ma nieszczelności.


Ale kto mi wytłumaczy dlaczego jest ciągły spadek ciśnienia w instalacji od 0.2 do 0.6bar przez 24 godz.??????

Wskazania manometru cały czas pokazują spadek ciśnienia. 


Czy ma tutaj znaczenie to próba jest wykonana powietrzem a nie wodą?

----------


## 1950

próba powinna być wykonana wodą,
przy powietrzu bardzo trudno taką instalację uszczelnić

----------


## odaro

> próba powinna być wykonana wodą,
> przy powietrzu bardzo trudno taką instalację uszczelnić



Czyli przez 30min może powietrze nie uchodzić i ciśnienie nie spada a później zawsze powietrze będzie schodzić, czy tak.

----------


## 1950

nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie zrobiono próby wodą?

----------


## odaro

> nie rozumiem, dlaczego nie zrobiono próby wodą?


Instalacja wodna nie jest jeszcze w całości zrobiona. Stała pod wodą po próbuje ciśnieniowej wodnej i było OK ale w zimę była spuszczana woda. 

Od tego czasu były podłączane geberity, wyprowadzone oczka w ścinach z K-G a ostatnio instalacja do podtynkowego zestawu prysznicowego. 

Przed zatynkowaniem tego zestawu podtynkowego była próba ciśnieniowa ale powietrzem.

----------


## 1950

tynkuj i nie przejmuj się,

----------


## odaro

> tynkuj i nie przejmuj się,



Mała poprawka woda była spuszczona zaraz po próbie ciśnieniowej a reszta wody była wydmuchnięta w zimę żeby nie zamarzła. 

Czyli nie było tak jak pisałem że instalacja cały czas stała pod wodą do zimy.

----------


## 1950

jeżeli nikt nie uszkodził instalacji mechanicznie, to się tym nie przejmuj i rób swoje

----------


## odaro

> jeżeli nikt nie uszkodził instalacji mechanicznie, to się tym nie przejmuj i rób swoje


Mechanicznie nikt nie uszkodził.

Mnie tylko zadziwiło że powietrze cały czas schodzi z instalacji.

Nie potrafię sobie tego jakoś logicznie wytłumaczyć.

----------


## 1950

powietrze ma inną gęstość,

----------


## odaro

Przez 3 ostatnie dni ciśnienie z 3,5 bar spadło do 1 bar.

Czy powinienem się martwić?  Nawet jak weźmiemy w/w zjawiska fizyczne jakie mają wpływ to jednak jest to spadek zbyt duży.

Czy może jest to normalne że powietrze zawsze po pewnym czasie zejdzie z instalacji.

----------


## 1950

czy naprawdę nie masz większych problemów?
tynkuj i nie przejmuj się, 
no chyba, że z tego powodu nie możesz spać, 
jeżeli tak, to zrób próbę na wodzie,
albo zrób próbę powietrzem ale nabij do 10 bar i wtedy będziesz wiedział gdzie Ci powietrze ucieka,
będzie gwizdać,
i później już w pełni spokojny położysz tynki i później położysz się rozluźniony spać, :smile:

----------


## odaro

> czy naprawdę nie masz większych problemów?
> tynkuj i nie przejmuj się, 
> no chyba, że z tego powodu nie możesz spać, 
> jeżeli tak, to zrób próbę na wodzie,
> albo zrób próbę powietrzem ale nabij do 10 bar i wtedy będziesz wiedział gdzie Ci powietrze ucieka,
> będzie gwizdać,
> i później już w pełni spokojny położysz tynki i później położysz się rozluźniony spać,


No i wcale mnie nie uspokoiłeś

----------


## 1950

mówi się trudno,

próba wodą,

----------


## mirma

Odaro, czy znalazłeś co było powodem spadku ciśnienia przy próbie powietrzem? Robiłeś jeszcze jakiś próby ciśnieniowe.

----------

